# OT: Dwayne Wade shows off after winning shot



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Anybody see Dwayne Wade striking a pose after his game-winning shot last night? I couldn't help but think of all Roy's late-game heroics, and the fact that he never struts or shows off afterwards. Roy is just as good as Wade but he's very humble and modest. That's one of the things I love about him. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=271222014


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Brandon Roy isn't as good as Dwyane Wade. C'mon now.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> Brandon Roy isn't as good as Dwyane Wade. C'mon now.


Don't know how others feel, but I'd take Roy over Wade in a heartbeat.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

First of all his name is Dwyane and he also is one of the nicest guys in the league. He didn't mock someone, he just celebrated the game winning shot, it happens in sports ...


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

croco said:


> He didn't mock someone, he just celebrated the game winning shot, it happens in sports ...


I never said he mocked anyone. But he was definitely strutting around and puffing out his chest after he made the game-winner. He ran away from the play to the other end of the court so the cameras would be just on him. That's screaming, "Me, me, me!!" and Roy would never do it.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't think there's anything wrong with puffing up and peacocking after hitting a game winner, but I agree that Roy wouldn't do it.

All things considered, if I was building a franchise and got to choose between the two as my No. 1 pick, I'd take Roy.

Also, I'm just glad that Utah lost. Nice shot, D-Wade!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Well, when you have the same record as New York, Seattle and Memphis, I guess you're allowed to celebrate a win as much as you can get them.

Gotta be frustrating to be a Miami fan, just two years from an NBA title and with the same main guys with Shaq and Wade, are one of the worst teams in the league.

But I'd still keep Brandon Roy over Dwyane Wade.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Well; I am not convinced D-WADE is surrounded by good talent anymore.....


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> Anybody see Dwayne Wade striking a pose after his game-winning shot last night? I couldn't help but think of all Roy's late-game heroics, and the fact that he never struts or shows off afterwards. Roy is just as good as Wade but he's very humble and modest. That's one of the things I love about him.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=271222014


Have you ever played competitive sports? Showing off and celebrating is part of the game. I kinda wish Brandon would be more flashy in that sense.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I wouldn't really care if Roy did that, but I love the fact that he, and his teammates celebrate with each other the majority of the time.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

There are really only a few poeple in the league who are stars, yet never are flashy/cocky. Duncan, Roy, Nash and ,aybe a couple others. Everything I have ever read about Wade has been positive. I would not hold this against him. 

As far as who is better, I think Wade still is. But as a Homer, I still take Roy.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Don't know how others feel, but I'd take Roy over Wade in a heartbeat.


You've been sigged.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

compsciguy78 said:


> You've been sigged.


It makes for sense for this team, and this city.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Anybody see Dwayne Wade striking a pose after his game-winning shot last night? I couldn't help but think of all Roy's late-game heroics, and the fact that he never struts or shows off afterwards. Roy is just as good as Wade but he's very humble and modest. That's one of the things I love about him.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=271222014


He folded his arms. He folded his ****ing arms.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Have you ever played competitive sports?


Yes, I have, and if one of the guys on my team had strutted around after a shot like Wade did he would have been benched immediately. Showing off and calling attention to yourself in a team sport is in very poor taste.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Hold up.. 

Brandon Roy is celebrating in your avatar. Hilarious.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> Hold up..
> 
> Brandon Roy is celebrating in your avatar. Hilarious.


No, Travis is choking and Brandon is trying to dislodge the object from his throat. Or maybe it is a massage. Definitely not celebrating.

barfo


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

No big deal at all. Do you people have a problem with MJ's famous celebration after defeating the Cavs back in the day?










:thumbdown: @ Roy over Wade

I understand you guys are happy to be winning but some of the stuff in this forum is insane.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Now celebrating a victory makes a player a bad guy? 

It never fails to amaze me, the time and energy some "fans" invest in finding things to complain about. Why would you bother watching a sport, if you hate the people who play it?


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Both Roy and Wade are very good and both are great guys. Wade is still better at this point - He's done it longer and he has a ring. The me-first attitude of _a few_ of the superstars can get old at times, but Wade isn't one of those. This was nothing.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> No big deal at all. Do you people have a problem with MJ's famous celebration after defeating the Cavs back in the day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad that was absolutely nothing like the Wade 'celebration'. That was actually a celebration. That was a playoff game. Wade ran over to the cameras and posed like he was king ****. I'm surprised the refs didn't call a foul while he was doing it.

But yes out of Roy and Wade, Wade is definately the better player. That's not even debateable.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

But still, it was all in the heat of the moment. Miami has been bad all season and Wade hit a buzzer beater to get them a victory, him crossing his arms is no big deal at all.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

2 of my favorite players, Roy and Wade. Wade is easily the better player here, but I think we've fallen in love with Roy so much we couldn't see anybody else as a better fit for this team. Not even Wade. 

By the way, I don't think there's anything necessarily wrong with the celebration, some people will probably think of it as showboating, but I don't think Wade was deliberately aiming for the cameras all for himself.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

dude hits a gamewinner and folds his arms, happy with the outcome and pumped up.

yup, definately worth a criticism thread on the blazers board and the obligatory Roy is better than Player X comment.

honestly, i cringe at some of the crap our fanbase comes out with at times. 

Roy is a great up n coming player, Wade is arguably a top 5 player in the league - give Roy a break with all these ridiculous comparisons.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

thaKEAF said:


> I understand you guys are happy to be winning but some of the stuff in this forum is insane.


People here have been starved of anything to pumped about since Oden did his knee in. 
It's great we're excited but, man, i totally feel you on the insanity thing - it's part of this board though! if Roy hit a game winner and did as Wade did we'd have people talking about how its great he has so much confidence and is developing a 'killer attitude' - the door does not swing both ways here mate


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

lol @ Roy>>Wade, but as far as Portland fans are concerned I think they are not saying that Roy is better than Wade but a better fit for this Portland team the way its structured now.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> Hold up..
> 
> Brandon Roy is celebrating in your avatar. Hilarious.


He's hugging Travis Outlaw, who just hit the game-winning shot. Wade was strutting for the cameras and trying to draw attention to himself. Big difference.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

I recall the Blazers team was celebrating after Jarrett Jacks double clutch half court shot the other night and the game wasen't even over. I don't find celebrating after a shot like JJ's or game winning shot is bad just as long as you don't over do it. I hate how K-Mart celebrates even on an and 1 he stands thare and hits his chest like a Barbarian. As far as playoff games go I definitely think you can take the celebrating a step further do whatever you got to do to get inside your opponents head. Just don't get to overconfident when you do it. No one likes to see your opponent celebrating.:cheers:


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

I think we need a clear-cut rule:

A) Excessive celebration includes nudity, small-arms fire, and human sacrifice.

B) Rule "A" is waived upon reaching the conference finals.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

oh my god are u guys actually serios?
lotta sarcasm in this board so i hope its just that,,

guy just hit the game-winner at the buzzer, he runs off the court and folds his arms - just about everyone does it. even just in the one day yesterday, wade did his thing, iguodala ran off the court, carter i believe folded his arms or something too (if not yesterday he did the previous day against miami).
how is this showboating, being selfish, posing like hes king ****, arrogant, wateva? its a common thing and LOL at saying these things make u happy that u hav a humble modest guy in Roy...
and seriosly who gets benched for celebrating on their own? wtf sport was that??

neway onto the real debate,, roys gud but wade is just better. i hope you meant roy is better for this team coz that mite be true. no way can u say u wuld take roy over wade in a heartbeat. i like roy but im not deluded, he hasnt proven anything on the big stage and hes been this gud for wat, just over a year now?



Talkhard said:


> That's screaming, "Me, me, me!!" and Roy would never do it.


..:lol:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> I think we need a clear-cut rule:
> 
> A) Excessive celebration includes nudity, small-arms fire, and human sacrifice.


I do not celebrate excessively every night. Your definition is far too restrictive.

barfo


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> oh my god are u guys actually serios?
> lotta sarcasm in this board so i hope its just that,,
> 
> guy just hit the game-winner at the buzzer, he runs off the court and folds his arms - just about everyone does it. even just in the one day yesterday, wade did his thing, iguodala ran off the court, carter i believe folded his arms or something too (if not yesterday he did the previous day against miami).
> ...


Now, try typing that in english.

Personally, I'm all for a thread bashing Wade because he's one of my least favorite players around. He represents all that is wrong with superstar treatment and just isn't fun to watch. 
Slow walk up the court....Wade drives....questionable foul call...free throws...announcers going over the top in praising him.
*YAWN*

Note - I realize that none of this is his fault, but still... Does anyone get more superstar calls than Wade?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

#10 said:


> Now, try typing that in english.
> 
> Personally, I'm all for a thread bashing Wade because he's one of my least favorite players around. He represents all that is wrong with superstar treatment and just isn't fun to watch.
> Slow walk up the court....Wade drives....questionable foul call...free throws...announcers going over the top in praising him.
> ...


..wat? what does your hate for wade hav to do with my post..? nothing but thanks for bringing up the refs again.

[EDIT] i'll fix it up just for you too:

What? What does your hate for Wade have to do with my post? Nothing but thanks for bringing up the refs again.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> ..wat? what does your hate for wade hav to do with my post..? nothing but thanks for bringing up the refs again.


The only part in response to you was asking you to type in english instead of text speak. My hate for Wade was a general response to the thread. Sorry for the misunderstanding.

Who do you think gets more superstar calls than Wade?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Now celebrating a victory makes a player a bad guy?
> 
> It never fails to amaze me, the time and energy some "fans" invest in finding things to complain about. Why would you bother watching a sport, if you hate the people who play it?


no doubt.... but whatchagonna do? Opinions and bleeps, everyones got one. 

Me? I think Wade is an established top talent and see absolutely nothing wrong (or right really) with what he did, but I'm not surprised that this is TH's reaction. After all this is the same sort of stuff that he's started 10,000 other threads about. Lucky us. 

At least we don't have to endure thread after thread proposing ways to get rid of cancerous DWade.

STOMP


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

#10 said:


> The only part in response to you was asking you to type in english instead of text speak. My hate for Wade was a general response to the thread. Sorry for the misunderstanding.
> 
> Who do you think gets more superstar calls than Wade?


ah rite.

and no i agree with you, i'd have to say wade leads the league in superstar calls in recent years.
but like u said, none of thats actually his fault so i dont hate him at all.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> No big deal at all. Do you people have a problem with MJ's famous celebration after defeating the Cavs back in the day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh, some of the stuff in this forum is insane. Have you read comments in other forums. All die-hard fans will make some insane comments about their teams. Just a fact of life. Get off your high horse for just one minute. It may be tough but at least try. It would be tough to take Roy over Wade at this time. Yet, I like Roy's demeanor and he will only get better.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm not on a high horse at all, how did you come to that conclusion? I don't care if you're a fan or not, there's some things that are just too much.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

thaKEAF said:


> I understand you guys are happy to be winning but some of the stuff in this forum is insane.


That's because some of the people in this forum are insane...


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Rawse said:


> That's because some of the people in this forum are insane...


I can't even argue the point! :biggrin:

There is a predictable process here:

Step 1: Build player up with unrealistic expectations.

Step 2: Tear player down with feral fury when he proves to be merely mortal.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Why would anyone hate D-Wade. He is fantastic and a pleasure to watch. Yes, he gets superstar calls, but so does every superstar...


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> ...


Just curious, is that the lovely Alizée in your avatar?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

#10 said:


> Just curious, is that the lovely Alizée in your avatar?


If that's what you call Alicia Keys then yessir. :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> He's hugging Travis Outlaw, who just hit the game-winning shot. Wade was strutting for the cameras and trying to draw attention to himself. Big difference.


And who really gives a ****?

Seriously.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> If that's what you call Alicia Keys then yessir. :biggrin:


She reminds me of James Brown.

barfo


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

I have no problem with Wade’s celebration nor do I see how its that much different from Jordan’s celebration. 
This is what I have a problem with.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> If that's what you call Alicia Keys then yessir. :biggrin:


my bad
Here's Alizée (mute it, obviously...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceSxEjwXHcM


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

The funny part to me is that Wade posed for that shot. Did anyone see that shot?

If anything, Wade should have given a sheepish grin to the camera as he went to the locker room . . . or maybe one of those looks and shrugs Jordan gives when he can't explain why he is hitting all those 3s.

I mean that shot was way short and got one hell of a bounce . . . a freaky bounce and went in. A Jordan stop and pop pure net shot it wasn't.

Wade is a hell of a player, but that was a lucky basket . . . although if he missed the shot, they would have called a foul. : )


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Wade is a hell of a player, but that was a lucky basket . . . although if he missed the shot, they would have called a foul. : )


3 years ago when the heat played the jazz (same team), wade pumpfaked then shot it up (same move) from just to the left of the freethrow line (same spot). the ball hit front rim, bouncing up and then falling in at the buzzer (same result).

like tiger woods said, the gud players get all the luck :biggrin:


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> I'm not on a high horse at all, how did you come to that conclusion? I don't care if you're a fan or not, there's some things that are just too much.


Sure sounds like you are. And of course things are too much. It's a damn sports forum...What in God name's do you expect? Try reading some comments in other team forums. I guarantee you one thing. There are ridiculous comments in all of them. I'm sure you have made a few yourself.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> 3 years ago when the heat played the jazz (same team), wade pumpfaked then shot it up (same move) from just to the left of the freethrow line (same spot). the ball hit front rim, bouncing up and then falling in at the buzzer (same result).
> 
> like tiger woods said, the gud players get all the luck :biggrin:


Roy is getting a lot of luck lately then huh. He just doesn't need to showboat or say "look at me world."


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

#10 said:


> my bad
> Here's Alizée (mute it, obviously...)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceSxEjwXHcM



:cheers:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Quick said:


> After he swished the shot, which gave the Blazers a 66-50 lead, Roy held his follow-through as he pranced down the court, changing the form only slightly by holding his index finger to signify No. 1.


Prancing, even. 

barfo


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Egads, Mr. Humble was prancing and saying he's No. 1.

He just fell 14 spots on Talkhard's 20 Favorite Black NBA Players list. He now might prefer Dwyane Wade if Wade didn't have national commercials. Roy doesn't need national commercials to boost _his _ego.


----------

